# Carpeted B14 tail light section.



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I just purchased this piece. Fits very nicely except the fact Nissan is dicking me around on the clips for installing it. 


http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287697039&congratulation_page=Y


What you all think?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

red XXXXX nice red X


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Try that now.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wtf are you talking about, that looks like a trunk carpet to me...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's the piece that most of us didn't get. I think it's only avail on the SE sentras. Typically, the area he carpeted is nothing but bare tail lights and metal. It completes the trunk carpeting.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> wtf are you talking about, that looks like a trunk carpet to me...




I am willing to bet you aint got that piece.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i kind of get the impression dryboy *does* have that piece.
dude. when are ppl gonna get the picture that imagestation licks nut? im not signing up just to see a damn picture. use cardomain.
and hey, $50 and that hood is yours   (serious)


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i already have that piece, came with the car... bitches


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> it's the piece that most of us didn't get. I think it's only avail on the SE sentras. Typically, the area he carpeted is nothing but bare tail lights and metal. It completes the trunk carpeting.


I can't imagine not having it... came in my 200SX SE... but then again some models didn't have the 60/40 split fold down back seat either..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xt_out said:


> dude. when are ppl gonna get the picture that imagestation licks nut? im not signing up just to see a damn picture. use cardomain.
> )


or could have just put the picture in the post..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my car came with that trunk liner too... I couldnt imagine it without it... the split seats are one of my favorite things about my car when its ski time.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

myoung said:


> I can't imagine not having it... came in my 200SX SE... but then again some models didn't have the 60/40 split fold down back seat either..




Some didnt have the split seat? Thats weird. Oh and I tried siging up to cardomian and it wouldnt work for me.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can I have the part # please
Thanks


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I'll get it for ya tomorrow. I have it in my estimating system at work and the box is at work as well.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> I'll get it for ya tomorrow. I have it in my estimating system at work and the box is at work as well.


Thanks


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I do notice something about it. The part that the trunk latch comes through, it looks like it folds over the metal part. My metal part is exposed, but this looks like it folds over to where the trunk latch part. If I could post a pic I would, maybe I can send it to a contributer to show that mine is a bit different to this. If anybody doesn't mind, pm me and I'll send a pic. JayL you got the same year as me, you might know what I'm talking about. I know that lip part on mine is exposed because everytime I take something like a suitecase out and drag it over the top, it scratches a bit there. With this piece is just folds over.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> I do notice something about it. The part that the trunk latch comes through, it looks like it folds over the metal part. My metal part is exposed, but this looks like it folds over to where the trunk latch part. If I could post a pic I would, maybe I can send it to a contributer to show that mine is a bit different to this. If anybody doesn't mind, pm me and I'll send a pic. JayL you got the same year as me, you might know what I'm talking about. I know that lip part on mine is exposed because everytime I take something like a suitecase out and drag it over the top, it scratches a bit there. With this piece is just folds over.



Okay I was wrong. My light panel is the same as the one in Slowestrice's pic. When I first got my car (bought new), my dad noticed that piece was missing so I went back to the stealership's and they ordered me one under warranty. I have it now, but they didn't put enough clips in it, so it looks a bit like sheeit.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Nissan part # for the carpet section is 84920-0M000 and its called Finisher- Trunk, R. Hope that helps. There is also a Mexico parts number but they told me we cant recive it from there even though its cheaper.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Nissan part # for the carpet section is 84920-0M000 and its called Finisher- Trunk, R. Hope that helps. There is also a Mexico parts number but they told me we cant recive it from there even though its cheaper.


Thanks


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Jay, one suggestion I forgot to mention. When ordering this piece, it absolutly doesn't come with any clips. You will need to order them seperatly. You will need 8 clips of one kind and 2 of another. I am still waiting on mine.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Jay, one suggestion I forgot to mention. When ordering this piece, it absolutly doesn't come with any clips. You will need to order them seperatly. You will need 8 clips of one kind and 2 of another. I am still waiting on mine.


u have the part# for the clips I ordere the piece yesterday


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I dont have the part number foer the clips. My system at work doesn't have the part #'s for the finnisher panel. If you call Nissan and ask for the clips specifically for the Finisher- Trunk, R they should know. I wish I could help ya out on those part #'s, but I still dont have mine yet.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> I just purchased this piece. Fits very nicely except the fact Nissan is dicking me around on the clips for installing it.
> 
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287697039&congratulation_page=Y
> ...


u can find the clips at auto zone .i just picked up some for me 
Part #45490 panel trim retainers


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How many people are interested in this carpet taillight .....I have a place where u can have 30% off the regular price


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Slowest Rice how much did u pay for the carpet?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

depending on how cheap it is, i may be interested. its never really bothered me though, but it would look better....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

clips are nissan part # 01553-04691

I'm interested if it's a good price.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check by urself guys http://www.nissandealer.com/jerry-rome/part_catalog.cgi
pm for the 30% off code


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> clips are nissan part # 01553-04691
> 
> I'm interested if it's a good price.



I went to the jy today and got some clips for mine because I knew a few were missing when the dealer installed mine. I just never paid it much thought until you guys brought up the subject. They guy just let me take them. Funny thing is, of the few 200SX/Sentra's out there, none of them had that rear carpet piece, and it was a biatch trying to pry these clips out since I didn't bring any tools. I have two clips leftover, if anybody wants them but I don't know if it's worth the shipping. I might be able to come up with some rear pieces/clips if I check some of the other jy's here.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Slowest Rice how much did u pay for the carpet?



I got mine for $50 even. How about you?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> I got mine for $50 even. How about you?


I paid $46.00


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> I paid $46.00




Not bad. I think mine was $46 also but with tax it came to $50.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Not bad. I think mine was $46 also but with tax it came to $50.


mine was $36.00 + $8.00 shipping


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> mine was $36.00 + $8.00 shipping




I get a 20% discount from the dealer. Wish it was 30%.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

on a side-note: those who can get nissan discounts, 
how much can you get one of those b-14 armrest for?
i need one.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

xt_out said:


> on a side-note: those who can get nissan discounts,
> how much can you get one of those b-14 armrest for?
> i need one.




Which color?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

xt_out said:


> on a side-note: those who can get nissan discounts,
> how much can you get one of those b-14 armrest for?
> i need one.


What is the part number for that armrest in black??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> What is the part number for that armrest in black??


999M1-LF004BK


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

black...leather or else i'll be re-wrapping it anyway


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, black


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> 999M1-LF004BK



Thanks.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris, I'm very interested in the trunk carpet (tail light cover)

Let me know!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

They take about a week to get from Nissan. I purchased mine from Yonker, but I will call Matt tomorrow and see what I can get. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to contact Greg at Quality Nissan and see what his price is as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got mine in a little while ago, it's SO much better.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I plan on having mine re-covered in a better material.


----------

